# DLC (OBD2 Port)



## ivibmw (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where the data-link connector (OBD 2 port) goes to? Does it goto the KBUS, JBE, radio?

I am having trouble connecting a scanner to the OBD port. Including the Bavarian Tech tool. I am getting power and ground to the OBD port but am not sure if the voltage is correct.

This is an E90, 325i, 2006:
Pin 1 - 12v
Pin 4 - Ground
Pin 5 - Ground
Pin 7 - 11v
Pin 9 - <1
Pin 16- 12v

With the engine running, Pin - 7 is 13, and Pin 9 - 7.4.

All fuses are good, no check engine light, no issues with vehicle. Runs good. Any luck would be appreciated.


----------

